
75 Average Fans Crush ESPN’s Bowl Picks by Using A.I - joshagogo
http://unanimous.ai/swarms-beat-espn/?utm_source=29
======
divebomb
Great game last night. Alabama is on a different level, but Watson gives
Clemson a chance to beat anybody, anywhere. Odd that the "experts" didn't see
that and picked Oklahoma.

